# mortar bed on plywood subfloor



## 1Master (May 14, 2009)

*mortar bed* on plywood subfloor for bathroom, whats a fair price to charge, jersey city nj, 54sqft in attic


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd say around tree fiddy


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

1Master said:


> *mortar bed* on plywood subfloor for bathroom, whats a fair price to charge, jersey city nj, 54sqft in attic


The Jersey mud job
by a guy from Jersey? :clap:
Gotta be a joke. :laughing:


----------



## 1Master (May 14, 2009)

dont understand your remark about dumb question, are we posto hepin ech otder?:thumbsup:


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

1Master said:


> *mortar bed* on plywood subfloor for bathroom, whats a fair price to charge, jersey city nj, 54sqft in ATTIC


:blink::blink:


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:BOUNCE BOUNCE BOUNCE!!!!!! WOrd of advice NEVER ASK GENERAL PRICING QUESTION. There are guys from all over the work on here. SOme might charge fiddy cents some 15 bucks. TO GENERAL!!!


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

1Master said:


> *mortar bed* on plywood subfloor for bathroom, whats a fair price to charge, jersey city nj, 54sqft in attic


*I'LL DO IT FOR A JUG.*


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

:laughing: HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA....HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA Thats the funniest thing i have seen in awhile HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Dirt pokes his head up
from the cellar, is frightened
by daylight, and returns to
the subterranean kingdom......


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

For mud and tile, I'd be looking for a job minimum-- 500.00. Anything bigger, I'd be charging 5.00 a foot for floating the floor (labor only), plus the installation charge for the tile.


----------

